# Suppression Api iTunes.



## bertol65 (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
comment faire pour supprimer définitivement une Api dans iTunes et pas seulement la décocher ?
Décochée elle apparait encore. Je ne veux plus l'avoir dans Itunes et donc sur mon Ipad.
Merci


----------



## lineakd (2 Décembre 2012)

@bertol65, je suppose que par "api", tu veux dire application, non?
Tu ouvres iTunes, dans la partie "Bibliothèque", tu sélectionnes "Apps" puis un clic droite sur l'application et tu choisis "Supprimer".


----------



## bertol65 (2 Décembre 2012)

Merci.
iTunes me demande systématiquement 2 fois au démarrage le mot de passe de mon compte iTunes.
Comment faire pour que ça s'arrête ?


----------



## lineakd (4 Décembre 2012)

@bertol65, il serait préférable d'ouvrir un autre sujet de discussion pour cette nouvelle question et de passer celui-ci en "résolu".


----------



## bertol65 (4 Décembre 2012)

On fait comment pour passer en résolu ?


----------



## lineakd (4 Décembre 2012)

@bertol65, sur ce forum, j'ai trouvé ceci. 



			
				Un extrait du lien a dit:
			
		

> _(Le créateur du fil, via les "outils de la discussion", dispose d'une option pour marqué lui-même la discussion comme résolue. )_


----------

